# Audio streaming and networking advice



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

Ive been trying to figure out a way to stream audio to my DirecT Tivo. It seems the more I read the more confused I get. I found a thread where I can download winamp and shoutcast and it will send anything that goes through my soundcard to the networked Tivo. The question is how do I enable networking on my TIVO? Ive read that you cannot network a dtv Tivo and Ive read you can. So Im lost.

The model in question is an SD-DVR40. Im not worried about sending video and sharing programs, I just want to stream audio for now. Thanks!

btw, this unit is currently not activated. I swapped it for an HR10-250 and is now just collecting dust in my audio rack. Streaming audio to my entertainment center is something I have wanted to do for a long time. I spent good money on a Dlink Media Lounge and was far from impressed. After reading about streaming to a Tivo I figured this might be an inexpensive route to accomplish my goal.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

Read the thread about hacking your DTiVo. Once you get it hacked you can use the Home Media Option (HMO) stuff to steam audio to your DTiVo.

tk


----------



## RonMan (Feb 1, 2006)

OK, I looked at the zipper but it specifically states it is not for first timers. I surely dont want to end up with a paperwieght. Then I looked at PTVnets software. It states that it must be used with a drive that has already been upgraded and expanded using MFStools. This is where Im still a little lost. I guess Im looking for a "newbie guide" on how to get started. I get the impression I have to remove the drive from my Tivo and somehow install it on my pc. Or can I connect with a usb? I just flat out dont know where to start. Im willing to learn just confused. Thanks


----------



## Introuble (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm pretty new to the Tivo hacking but if you go here, it really helped me. I just finished my first upgrade and am still learning but I've got everything working so far.

weethet.nl/english/tivo_dtv2_os6hack


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

RonMan, keep reading. It's not as hard as it may sound. YMMV.


----------



## Markman07 (Jul 18, 2001)

Yes after it is hacked (Zippered) then look for JavaHMO.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Depending on the height of your newbienesss and the depth of you pockets, you can also buy a prehacked drive - links on the Zipper website.


----------



## cjs226 (Sep 28, 2003)

I was amazed at how easy it was to setup streaming among other things with my Zipper'd system via JavaHMO. I was done in 5 minutes!


----------

